# Unexpected Otocinclus Fry



## Kal204 (Jan 2, 2019)

Picked up 3 Otos on Tuesday and put them in my quarantine tank. When I was doing a water test and change on Thursday, noticed some tiny fry swimming around. The only other inhabitants of the tank are some red cherry shrimp. The fry are definitely Otos, even though super tiny. I had no idea they would lay eggs and hatch that fast. I can't remove as they are so tiny and now I can't use the siphon for water changes as I am afraid of sucking them up. Did the water change with a small container. Does anyone know how long it takes for these little guys to get a bit bigger and what they eat. I have plants in the tank and have been putting in some boiled lettuce. Any info on taking care of these guys would be appreciated. Hopefully they are smart enough to avoid the shrimp. Thanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Super cool. You're the first local aquarist I've heard who has need octos😁 Good luck raising them.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

2 days from being layed (best case) to free swimming.... Hmmm ...


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah too quick. Any chance you got some
Moss 
From someone and eggs hatched ? 
It takes at least 3 days or more for eggs to hatch then they don’t swim right away as yolk sack for a few days .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't know about Oto fry but you will need some green water to get them going then tiny food like microworm etc. I have some if you need and I'm sure quite a few on here have that. Good luck!


----------

